# Cookbook Recommendations?



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm always looking for new ways to utilize the wild game that I hunt. Also, being a 3 year old at heart, I love a good book with pictures. Anyone have any recommendations for cookbooks that lend themselves well to wild game cooking?

I have a lot of cookbooks, including Steven Rinella's Meateater cookbook as well as Hank Shaw's trio of wild game cookbooks. All are excellent.

My most recent purchase is Offal Good by Chris Cosentino. I'm trying to be better about utilizing more of the animal, and it has some creative ways to utilize some of the oft-discarded parts of the animal. It's not centered around wild game, but it should translate well.

I'm making a whitetail liver and wild mushroom pate today, and heart tartare tomorrow. Seeing if I can find a way to make liver more palatable.

Just wanted to see if anyone had any cookbooks that they've really liked.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Wygoob needs to compile all his recipes. That cook book would be amazing.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Buck, Buck, Moose - Hank Shaw

Duck, Duck, Goose - Hank Shaw

Pheasant, Quail, Cottontail - Hank Shaw

https://honest-food.net/wild-game/ - Hank Shaw


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Buck, Buck, Moose - Hank Shaw
> 
> Duck, Duck, Goose - Hank Shaw
> 
> ...


I really like all 3 of his cookbooks, and his website is my go-to for trying new methods with game.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I like Kent Rollins, I'm sure you can adapt his recipes. I like his youtube videos
https://kentrollins.com/

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClrMJRlvoyoWsVlB-7c61PQ


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Honestly, and not to toot his horn, but Goob has posted a whole bunch of recipes on here - enough that a person could probably never use them all. Plus, all his recipes have pictures!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I love Goob's recipes. One of my favorite parts of this site. 

I'm always looking to have a large arsenal of recipes and different things to try. I refer to the Recipes section here often, as well as using Hank Shaw's website as my launching point when I'm considering how to cook different wild game meats.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Scott Rea has been a great resource for me, he's got a new book out and a great youtube channel


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Honestly, and not to toot his horn, but Goob has posted a whole bunch of recipes on here - enough that a person could probably never use them all. Plus, all his recipes have pictures!


I was all on board with Goobs recipes... until he started posting ringtail recipes anyway. -O,-

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh...I think I offer the best starling recipe on the world wide web.


.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Uh...I think I offer the best starling recipe on the world wide web.
> 
> .


Which one of Hank Shaw's books did you get that recipe from? 

TOTP!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Which one of Hank Shaw's books did you get that recipe from?
> 
> TOTP!


Hank Shaw and Meat Eater....he has them all!&#128526;


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Which one of Hank Shaw's books did you get that recipe from?
> 
> TOTP!


Some people will just say anything to get to the top of the page.

.


----------

